# System Upgrade Help needed for Frontier



## CS_Reptiles (Dec 21, 2004)

Hello,
I have a 98 Nissan Frontier standard cab pickup with a serious need for some system upgrade. It has the stock door speakers, a JVC CD player. I once had a Fosgate amp mounted behind the seat with a 12" Punch on the seat, but made it hard to have a rider in the passanger seat! Any recommendations for some decent replacement door speakers, without cutting the door panels? a good tweeter to mount somehwere, I need a decent sub woofer, to mount behind seat (theres not much room!) Any suggestions?


----------



## 98FrontiSE (Nov 6, 2004)

CS_Reptiles said:


> Hello,
> I have a 98 Nissan Frontier standard cab pickup with a serious need for some system upgrade. It has the stock door speakers, a JVC CD player. I once had a Fosgate amp mounted behind the seat with a 12" Punch on the seat, but made it hard to have a rider in the passanger seat! Any recommendations for some decent replacement door speakers, without cutting the door panels? a good tweeter to mount somehwere, I need a decent sub woofer, to mount behind seat (theres not much room!) Any suggestions?


I would go with a set a POLK Components, it comes with door speakers and tweeters plus crossover. And to help you out, on my 98 Frontier, I have tweeters at the top of the door panels. Hopefully this will help you out.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Most of the guys on this part of the forums dont use your usual Best Buy "mainstream" equipment. That being said, the stuff we use can usually be found for less $$ and will offer superior performance. What kind of budget are you looking at here? For a decent setup, with some great tonality, look into these brands for some 6.5" component systems:

*CDT Audio
CL-61 series
Ef-61 series

*Resonant Engineering
RE series

*Image Dynamics
CXS 64 Chameleon Set

*Adire
Koda

If you want to maximize your space in the back for the sub, you should run a 8" woofer. Some brands to look into are below. I would suggest these because they run well in smaller sealed enclosures.

*Image Dynamics
IDQ 8'

*Adire
Koda 8"

*Resonant Engineering
RE 8"


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

also add to the list

Elemental Designs eDi
CDT HD-62

The eDi and the HD62 use the same crossover and tweeter, but the eDi has a modified midrange driver. I have the eDi's in my sentra and love them. www.edesignaudio.com has them going for 225 dollars.

More woofers:

Elemental designs 9kv.2- 115 dollars on edesignaudio.com


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> also add to the list
> 
> Elemental Designs eDi
> CDT HD-62
> ...


I knew I was forgetting one, and it was Elemental Designs....good one!


----------

